# Kamp Kenan



## TortoiseRacket (Dec 27, 2018)

Does anyone have any experience with getting a tortoise from Kamp Kenan? What do y’all think of his instructional videos?


----------



## SweetGreekTorts (Dec 27, 2018)

He's an entertainer. I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Dec 27, 2018)

Some are ok but, I would not get a tortoise from him. He does not always raise them right, let’s his tortoises fight, to the death. And other things I have heard.


----------



## wellington (Dec 27, 2018)

I wouldn't recommend him.


----------



## TortoiseRacket (Dec 27, 2018)

wellington said:


> I wouldn't recommend him.


I wasn’t going to buy, I just wanted to see what everyone thought of him. Have a great night!


----------



## Ray--Opo (Dec 27, 2018)

His YouTube videos were the first thing I found when I got Opo. I am grateful that I found TFO.


----------



## TechnoCheese (Dec 27, 2018)

Ray--Opo said:


> His YouTube videos were the first thing I found when I got Opo. I am grateful that I found TFO.



I was the same, and had to throw away all of the info I had collected when I joined the TFO. Since being here, I am definitely glad I stopped following the advice he’s given.


----------



## TortoiseRacket (Dec 28, 2018)

Ray--Opo said:


> His YouTube videos were the first thing I found when I got Opo. I am grateful that I found TFO.


Me too! I think he keeps them too dry, and then says don’t keep them dry. In his sulcata care video he said some people don’t think tortoises need water” and they he keeps them too dry.
-Mickey


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Dec 28, 2018)

I like the episodes where he visits other turtle and tortoise breeding facilities. There are some gems in there about how THEY do things.


----------



## cdmay (Dec 28, 2018)

Agree with the sound advice above. 
I have a very low tolerance for shameless self-promoters but especially low tolerance when the person involved spews misinformation. 
The Internet is full of people who put on a safari hat,(or a fedora) wear khaki shirts and a crocodile necklace, or the like (I could go on but you get the idea) and then try to become the next Steve Irwin. 
Parading around dressed like Indiana Jones doesn't make one an expert on anything. Except being a buffoon, I guess.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 28, 2018)

@cdmay ??????? Where the heck ya been? Good to see you back!!!!


----------



## TortoiseRacket (Dec 28, 2018)

cdmay said:


> Agree with the sound advice above.
> I have a very low tolerance for shameless self-promoters but especially low tolerance when the person involved spews misinformation.
> The Internet is full of people who put on a safari hat,(or a fedora) wear khaki shirts and a crocodile necklace, or the like (I could go on but you get the idea) and then try to become the next Steve Irwin.
> Parading around dressed like Indiana Jones doesn't make one an expert on anything. Except being a buffoon, I guess.


I’m only 11, so I never witnessed Steve Irwin alive. He wore a crocodile necklace?


----------



## cdmay (Dec 28, 2018)

TripodThe3FootedGecko said:


> I’m only 11, so I never witnessed Steve Irwin alive. He wore a crocodile necklace?



Oh no, Steve Irwin didn't wear a tooth necklace, just khaki shorts and an un-tucked khaki shirt.
But a lot of Crocodile Hunter, Crocodile Dundee, Jungle Jim, (and so forth) wannabes do.
Sadly, even Jack Hanna of the San Diego Zoo has taken to wearing silly safari outfits along with a ridiculous hat nowadays as part of his shtick.

Eleven years old huh? Thats a great age to start learning how to be a good animal keeper.


----------



## TortoiseRacket (Dec 28, 2018)

cdmay said:


> Oh no, Steve Irwin didn't wear a tooth necklace, just khaki shorts and an un-tucked khaki shirt.
> But a lot of Crocodile Hunter, Crocodile Dundee, Jungle Jim, (and so forth) wannabes do.
> Sadly, even Jack Hanna of the San Diego Zoo has taken to wearing silly safari outfits along with a ridiculous hat nowadays as part of his shtick.
> 
> Eleven years old huh? Thats a great age to start learning how to be a good animal keeper.


I got my first leopard gecko when I was 5.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 28, 2018)

TripodThe3FootedGecko said:


> Does anyone have any experience with getting a tortoise from Kamp Kenan? What do y’all think of his instructional videos?



~ I really like most of his videos, however do not agree with some of the advice, direction, etc..

~ I think the point to consider is that his channel is financially driven, he does earn from his views. I really like his obvious passion and simple articulation of things, he is for sure entertaining.


----------



## wccmog10 (Dec 28, 2018)

cdmay said:


> Oh no, Steve Irwin didn't wear a tooth necklace, just khaki shorts and an un-tucked khaki shirt.
> But a lot of Crocodile Hunter, Crocodile Dundee, Jungle Jim, (and so forth) wannabes do.
> Sadly, even Jack Hanna of the San Diego Zoo has taken to wearing silly safari outfits along with a ridiculous hat nowadays as part of his shtick.
> 
> Eleven years old huh? Thats a great age to start learning how to be a good animal keeper.



I thought Jack Hanna was part of the Columbus Zoo in Ohio?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Dec 28, 2018)

Let’s not include Crocdile Dundee he was a poacher. And I liked all of his movies ! [emoji217]


----------



## cdmay (Dec 29, 2018)

wccmog10 said:


> I thought Jack Hanna was part of the Columbus Zoo in Ohio?



Yikes, you might be right!
I thought San Diego Zoo but didn't fact check myself. 
My bad


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 29, 2018)

Kenan Is in Florida. Like I am.
I think he takes for granted that our temperature and environments are very suited to keeping most tortoises with very little needed outdoors. 
He's quite entertaining.
But this forum should be able to answer all of your questions.
If Kenan is reading this. I would respectfully suggest he come on board and join us here.


----------



## T Smart (Dec 30, 2018)

@ALDABRAMAN summed it up perfectly. 

Additionally, I enjoy watching his videos simply to see the beautiful enclosures. I don’t always agree with Kenan, but his work definitely inspired me to give the best for my Russian.


----------



## TortoiseRacket (Jan 1, 2019)

Thank you for your replies! 
I agree, his videos are very entertaining but I do not agree with some of his care. He recently did a video on what to do if you can’t take care of your tortoise. We should get him to join so he can tell people there is an adoptions page, and we could have a friendly debate. 
-Mickey


----------



## Tamihealey5163 (Jan 2, 2019)

Wait wait wait wait wait...i disagree with all of the pre judging. I've read this for many years and have also watched his videos. First of all.....he always mentions that this is the care for his region. His REGION. And is insistent that the care for your area may be different. He is NOT instructing you on how to raise your tortoise but is exposing you to the needs of what works for him. For those who have NOT found these wonderful tortoise care sites we belong to...then the information on the care of his reptiles is a good strong starting point. His care is NOT unacceptable and it DOES work for him! I am not a sponsor of his....but i do take into consideration how negative everyone is being for someone who takes in rescues and does his best to help those with absolutely no information. WE ALL STARTED AT THE BEGINNING AT SOME POINT... yet with the few years experience under our belts we have so many who have become experts now. And have any of you lived in the Savannah of Africa and followed the Sulcatas around to log how much water is consumed? The burrowing for their humidity is keen on growth and survival.....but it is NOT as much as you all are claiming! There is not as much water and humidity as you think in their burrows. Certainly not as much as we give our little shell babies. And i FREAKING ADORE MY LITTLE GUY!!! And he's healthy as ever!! And until i get a response from somebody with a humidity reader also called a HYGROMETER for those who have no knowledge while in a Sulcatas burrow in Africa to show me that your Sulcatas care area is the exact match as the burrow in Africa....then perhaps...just PERHAPS the man may know some off the stuff he's talking about. Or at the LEAST he's helping those who have not found a better site yet for further information. Let me reiterate....HE IS HELPING THOSE WHO HAVE NOT FOUND AND DEVELOPED THEIR OWN INSTINCTS ON CARE OF THEIR BABIES! We rely on each other for help and advice....kindness when we may be doing wrong....advice on what works for us in our personal experience..but not to put others down because what does not work for you in your area does not necessarily mean it doesn't work for someone in a different area. He is not killing tortoises. There was an instance where a torty died due to a territorial conflict. DON'T BLAME THE MAN. THIS IS THE NATURE OF THE SULCATA WHICH IS WHY EVERY SITE YOU'RE ON SUGGESTS YOU DONT KEEP MORE THAN ONE MALE BECAUSE OF THIS CHANCE. I think he does a great job for saving, housing, and educating the best that he can for the preservation of these beautiful reptiles. And my hat is off to ALL THE SANCTUARIES out there saving our little shell babies. They are not a puppy mill trying to breed the heck out of them....but i certainly don't blame them for selling any offspring from the tortoises saved to help support the care of these beauties. How much money have you donated to the care of these sanctuaries? It has to come from somewhere and they're living high on the hog these blessed caregivers. Ask any of them. Thank you for letting me play devils advocate. I expect a lot of retort from this post as I'm the only one standing up..... but in the number of years you've owned a tortoise how much help...CORRECT SCIENCE PROVEN HELP... have you given?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 2, 2019)

Maybe you haven't seen Tom's experiment threads. He took his own clutches of sulcata babies and experimented with raising them until he found a system (closed chambers-hot/humid) that works, growing smooth, healthy sulcata and leopard babies. The experiments are here on the Forum for all to see. The members here have a whole lot of experience, and we have quite a few well-known names in the chelonian world as members here.

Also, Tom is friends with Tomas Diagne (spelling?) who has a sanctuary/research center in Africa, where the sulcatas live. We get a lot of our first hand sulcata knowledge from Tomas.


----------



## Erinelle (Jan 2, 2019)

I like him! I’ve gotten some good advice from him. His videos are mainly for entertainment factor but I’m not sure that makes him an unreliable source of information.
I also don’t think he lets his sulcata tortoises fight to the death. I’m pretty sure that’s a rumor!

To each their own!

He’s saved quite a few endangered turtles and rescued other reptiles as well since he’s got the room & the knowledge. He’s also well-respected by the state of FL wildlife conservation commission! They often contact him for rehoming animals that have been seized or rehabbed, etc. so I can’t imagine he’s just looking to fool people!

Just my opinion...

(Edited to add)
Also something to consider....
It’s not possible to please everyone.
No human being can do that; as a person who video documents his experiences, he also has to deal with the negatives....people....differing opinions. 
That can’t be easy! I enjoy his videos and I’m glad he makes them despite differing views. You can’t be liked by ALL and it doesn’t make a person wrong to have different experiences and opinions. 

(My NY resolution is to be a kinder and to see more of both sides!)


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 2, 2019)

I don't think anyone thinks he's looking to fool people. My problem with him is he's touting old, outdated husbandry practices, among other things.


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Jan 2, 2019)

Erinelle said:


> I like him! I’ve gotten some good advice from him. His videos are mainly for entertainment factor but I’m not sure that makes him an unreliable source of information.
> I also don’t think he lets his sulcata tortoises fight to the death. I’m pretty sure that’s a rumor!
> 
> To each their own!
> ...


Yes he did. Even said so himself. If he knows they are going to fight, why put the males together. That’s my point. He could have separated the males but he doesn’t. He lets them fight . Said so on his own video!
I am not doubting he has saved some animals. I am not saying all his ways are wrong. But, he follows old outdated ways. There are much better ways today.


----------



## Erinelle (Jan 2, 2019)

That’s a legit concern, Yvonne! 
It’s hard enough to get the right information out there so it doesn’t help to continuously have it echoed! 

I walked into a pet shop yesterday and saw a Russian tort in bad shape and just about lost my sh#% on the store owner....there was fruit in his bowl, newspaper underneath him, improper lighting, no temp/humidity gauge and they said he was lethargic! Hmmm....?
They defended saying he was a surrender, sitting right next to a turtle who appeared to be a yellow bellied slider but was hard to tell with awful shell peeling! 
HUGE case of people taking in pet and/or selling/reselling with awful information on care! 

(I didn’t lose my sh%# bc it was after NY and I didn’t want to fail at my resolution before it had even begun!)


----------



## Kristy1970 (Jan 2, 2019)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> ~ I really like most of his videos, however do not agree with some of the advice, direction, etc..
> 
> ~ I think the point to consider is that his channel is financially driven, he does earn from his views. I really like his obvious passion and simple articulation of things, he is for sure entertaining.



Agreed


----------



## TortoiseRacket (Jan 2, 2019)

Erinelle said:


> I like him! I’ve gotten some good advice from him. His videos are mainly for entertainment factor but I’m not sure that makes him an unreliable source of information.
> I also don’t think he lets his sulcata tortoises fight to the death. I’m pretty sure that’s a rumor!
> 
> To each their own!
> ...


Im totally open to any issues he may have with our care or different sides of the debate. I’m not trying to hate on him I just want to talk to him and try to bettter some of his care so he can spread that out to other people. I’m sure none of us are trying to be mean to him. We are a community, and communities help each other. Most of his care is great but just like everything, there is new information. We would all just like to get in touch with him and talk about what he finds works. 

Best,

Mickey


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Jan 2, 2019)

I guess, he was a member here a while back, for maybe one day.


----------



## Sadiegirl (Jan 3, 2019)

Sadiegirl said:


> N


Not true,his whole being is about tortoises,all animals,


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Jan 3, 2019)

You can believe what you want. I know what kind of care my animals get, and it works well, proven over and over


----------



## charlygal123 (Jan 3, 2019)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> ~ I really like most of his videos, however do not agree with some of the advice, direction, etc..
> 
> ~ I think the point to consider is that his channel is financially driven, he does earn from his views. I really like his obvious passion and simple articulation of things, he is for sure entertaining.



I agree! I watch it for entertainment and it’s nice to actually see some kind of program that has tortoises in at all! So I don’t judge him on his skills I just enjoy watching the different species on there and all the fine breeds of tortoises that are out there!


----------



## queen koopa (Jan 4, 2019)

I also found his videos first when I took in a rescue Sulcata. Found the forum a couple weeks later and I constantly compared information. Do not watch him for care instructions anymore, I just like him and his property. I DID though learn from him (when I first started) that Sulcatas like water and its a common miss conception that they don’t because people had been considering them desert tortoises. In his video I saw my first tortoise drinking! I like his outdoor water feature ideas, especially for the large enclosures. I remodeled and dug up my lil rock pond/watering hole for koop 3 times til I got it right. And she loves it during the summer, she’s a wonderful self soaker  .


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jan 4, 2019)

I think I seen a post where he signed up here before but didn't stick around long?


----------



## charlygal123 (Jan 6, 2019)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I think I seen a post where he signed up here before but didn't stick around long?



That’s actually a real shame! Perhaps he could have learnt like we have!


----------



## porter (Jan 11, 2019)

I personally enjoy his videos, I used to follow him when he rode Bmx and only recently discovered his channel. He seems to do a pretty decent job of caring for his animals and they all seem pretty happy. He must be doing something right


----------



## Quixx66 (Jan 16, 2019)

I’m a new member still waiting for my tort to be born.

I enjoy Kenan’s channel.

Could you tell me some specifics he gets wrong do I won’t replicate his mistakes?
Thanks.


----------



## DanB (Jan 17, 2019)

All this he said she said fighting is childish, Never just take one persons ideas as LAW. We all know from looking around at people that you can be raised badly and still breed. Just because what you do has worked does not make it right. If you want to truly know whats right then you have to study them in the wild on your own or research others who have, and I'm not talking hobbyist but reptile experts. Take everything you read with a grain of salt and bump it against everything else you read. There is nothing wrong with going against the mainstream, must make sure you have something to back it up with.

Just my two cents worth, take it or leave it, no skin on my back.


----------



## queen koopa (Jan 17, 2019)

DanB said:


> All this he said she said fighting is childish, Never just take one persons ideas as LAW. We all know from looking around at people that you can be raised badly and still breed. Just because what you do has worked does not make it right. If you want to truly know whats right then you have to study them in the wild on your own or research others who have, and I'm not talking hobbyist but reptile experts. Take everything you read with a grain of salt and bump it against everything else you read. There is nothing wrong with going against the mainstream, must make sure you have something to back it up with.
> 
> Just my two cents worth, take it or leave it, no skin on my back.


Exactly. Constantly comparing multiple sources.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jan 17, 2019)

queen koopa said:


> Exactly. Constantly comparing multiple sources.



I agree first I consult my Leopard torts then my Greek torts , then my Marginals , then the Herrmans , then my Egyptians, then my Russians , then my AZ desert torts and then I check with my Box turtles . Cause they all know more about torts then anybody on the Internet other then right here on the TFO ![emoji217]


----------



## Ray--Opo (Jan 17, 2019)

Quixx66 said:


> I’m a new member still waiting for my tort to be born.
> 
> I enjoy Kenan’s channel.
> 
> ...


I first found Kamp Kenan before TFO. He had the black tub with about 15 young sulcata's in there but said that was just for the video.
And he did say he doesn't like to send sulcata's any farther north than N.C.
So I got the black tub and living in Florida had the humidity in the warm months. But unfortunately he never spoke about humidity % and for awhile Opo was kept dry inside. That's when I found TFO and learned about closed enclosures.

I would have done a different enclosure. 
So my fault for not doing more research.


----------



## Quixx66 (Jan 17, 2019)

Ray--Opo said:


> I first found Kamp Kenan before TFO. He had the black tub with about 15 young sulcata's in there but said that was just for the video.
> And he did say he doesn't like to send sulcata's any farther north than N.C.
> So I got the black tub and living in Florida had the humidity in the warm months. But unfortunately he never spoke about humidity % and for awhile Opo was kept dry inside. That's when I found TFO and learned about closed enclosures.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Ray—Opo. I guess I’ll watch KK just for entertainment and stick to TFO and breeder info.


----------



## Quixx66 (Jan 17, 2019)

Opportunity to educate Kamp Kenan!

He’s started a channel for people to upload their videos about how they keep their animals.

Great opportunity for our experts and members I should think.

It’s called Kamp Kenan Army.

goo.gl/bEVFJJ


----------



## Ray--Opo (Jan 17, 2019)

Quixx66 said:


> Thanks, Ray—Opo. I guess I’ll watch KK just for entertainment and stick to TFO and breeder info.


He has some good info and he lives in humid Florida. I also live in Florida but winters get to cool for a young sulcata. Like you I enjoy the videos but TFO hasn't let me down.


----------



## Ray--Opo (Jan 17, 2019)

Quixx66 said:


> Opportunity to educate Kamp Kenan!
> 
> He’s started a channel for people to upload their videos about how they keep their animals.
> 
> ...


Thanks I will check that out


----------



## Danielthereptilekeeper (Feb 13, 2019)

Ray--Opo said:


> I first found Kamp Kenan before TFO. He had the black tub with about 15 young sulcata's in there but said that was just for the video.
> And he did say he doesn't like to send sulcata's any farther north than N.C.
> So I got the black tub and living in Florida had the humidity in the warm months. But unfortunately he never spoke about humidity % and for awhile Opo was kept dry inside. That's when I found TFO and learned about closed enclosures.
> 
> ...



I think he keeps his hatchings outdoors. He does live in south Florida were the humidity is higher the some of ours. Maybe he doesn’t need a closed chamber enclosure.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Feb 13, 2019)

@Ray--Opo don't be hard on yourself at least you were willing to learn to do better for your tortie. It just sickens me when new folks come on and refuse to listen


----------



## Tom (Feb 13, 2019)

Danielthereptilekeeper said:


> I think he keeps his hatchings outdoors. He does live in south Florida were the humidity is higher the some of ours. Maybe he doesn’t need a closed chamber enclosure.


Outdoors all the time is bad for babies, regardless of climate. They just don't do well. Indoors everybody has heat for winter and AC for summer, both of which dry things out excessively. Even in South Florida, a person still needs a closed chamber indoors to maintain proper heat and humidity for a baby of any tropical species.


----------



## Danielthereptilekeeper (Feb 13, 2019)

Tom said:


> Outdoors all the time is bad for babies, regardless of climate. They just don't do well. Indoors everybody has heat for winter and AC for summer, both of which dry things out excessively. Even in South Florida, a person still needs a closed chamber indoors to maintain proper heat and humidity for a baby of any tropical species.



Yes


----------



## Ray--Opo (Feb 13, 2019)

Danielthereptilekeeper said:


> I think he keeps his hatchings outdoors. He does live in south Florida were the humidity is higher the some of ours. Maybe he doesn’t need a closed chamber enclosure.


I agree and being that I live in Florida also. I thought it was a good idea. But then the weather cooled down and had to bring Opo inside. I am sure he has humid inside accommodations. I would love to go see his place.


----------



## Ray--Opo (Feb 13, 2019)

Blackdog1714 said:


> @Ray--Opo don't be hard on yourself at least you were willing to learn to do better for your tortie. It just sickens me when new folks come on and refuse to listen


Thanks hanging around here on TFO. I noticed sometimes a new member will post...... I have read all the threads here on my species before I bought my tort. This is the enclosure...... and it's all wrong. Or the knowledgeable members here give advice to deaf ears.


----------



## Tom (Feb 13, 2019)

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks hanging around here on TFO. I noticed sometimes a new member will post...... I have read all the threads here on my species before I bought my tort. This is the enclosure...... and it's all wrong. Or the knowledgeable members here give advice to deaf ears.


Our goal is to help the tortoises of the world. Some people either can't be reached, or they wish to remain willfully ignorant. I still try. It's their tortoise that suffers when I fail, so I try not to fail to reach them. Luckily, most people are reasonable. They may be skeptical at first, and that is totally understandable and justified, but hopefully the message gets through eventually.


----------



## Ray--Opo (Feb 13, 2019)

Tom said:


> Our goal is to help the tortoises of the world. Some people either can't be reached, or they wish to remain willfully ignorant. I still try. It's their tortoise that suffers when I fail, so I try not to fail to reach them. Luckily, most people are reasonable. They may be skeptical at first, and that is totally understandable and justified, but hopefully the message gets through eventually.


After all the advice you have given here on TFO and you are still willing to. I wish new members could grasp instantly the knowledge you and other members have. It's hard to convey that thru text


----------

